
Closing Issues via Commit Messages - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1386-closing-issues-via-commit-messages
======
kanzure
I wish github would fix how they parse closed issues. Yesterday I typed "fixes
#8011 and #8012", and it only marked the first one as closed. Next I tried
"fixes #8011, #8012" but it only marked the first one again.

Also, while I'm at it, support@github.com claims that "fixes
otheruser/remoterepo#800" when merged into otheruser/remoterepo's default
branch is not supposed to be marked as fixed. wtf?

And no, I am not going to email you a video showing a bug on your site.

<http://heybryan.org/shots/2012-11-26-1209-github-fail.png>

<http://heybryan.org/shots/2012-12-03-1530-wtf-github.png>

~~~
mehulkar
You have to say "Fixes #8011 Fixes #8012" right? Not sure if the order of
those words matter.

------
benrhughes
This is nice, but I'd like it to go a step further.

I have my default branch set to 'dev' so that that's where pull requests go by
default (otherwise I end up with pull requests going to 'master', and having
to manually merge them). However, I'd like the github project page to default
to 'master', and I'd also only like issues closed when they're merged into
'master'.

I guess what I'm asking for is more granularity in the default branch
settings: I'd like a 'default branch' and a 'default branch for pull
requests'.

------
TheMakeA
It always seems a little strange to me to reference issue IDs from a
centralized system (GitHub) in your commit messages (and therefore the
history) in a distributed version control system.

It sure is convenient though.

~~~
contingencies
Anyone seen a good prebuilt 'in-DVCS' issue-tracking system that still has
web/arbitrary push notification bridges?

~~~
kanzure
bugseverywhere

~~~
contingencies
Good tip, thanks. The description at <http://bugseverywhere.org/> looks good,
with all the features I am looking for. However, worrisomely the 'Live HTML
bug repository views for online browsing' feature at
<http://bugs.bugseverywhere.org/> is reporting '502 Bad Gateway'.

------
nthj
As a guy who has held back on pushing up a branch because he didn't want to
field client emails to the effect of "but you said this was fixed on GitHub",
thanks, GitHub. This is great.

------
justinlilly
At Sprint.ly, we have a very similar commit syntax, but it allows refrencing
multiple tickets at once. We also have a pre-commit hook which prompts you to
enter a ticket that the commit pertains to. (Also other sweet integrations,
including pull requests).

Syntax & Setup:
[http://help.sprint.ly/knowledgebase/articles/108134-setting-...](http://help.sprint.ly/knowledgebase/articles/108134-setting-
up-scm-vcs-integration)

Pre Commit Hook: <https://github.com/nextbigsoundinc/Sprintly-GitHub>

------
alpb
This is nothing new. Here's an April 2011 post:
<https://github.com/blog/831-issues-2-0-the-next-generation>

~~~
RKearney
I'm assuming you didn't bother to read the post.

Now issues are not closed until the commit is marged into the default branch.

------
rjzzleep
i'm puzzled, i thought i used this 3 months ago. is it really new?

~~~
lvh
The part that's new is that the issue is closed when the commit hits your
default branch (master by default), not when it hits the repository.

------
sergiotapia
Github, I always comment this here, and will continue to do so as I know you
monitor these threads.

Please let us have unlimited private repositories for single user repos.

I'm a freelancer and would like to use Github for both personal (which I can
open source) and commercial (I can't share the source) projects.

Currently your pricing scheme is borked. I can 7$ a month for only 5
repositories. That's insanely expensive for such a small repository with
MINIMAL traffic in an out.

Remember: I'm the only one commiting code here, it's a freelance gig.

Should you offer this feature of free private repositories, you'll become my
sole off-site code backup. BitBucket offers free unlimited with a limit of 5
contributors per repo. If they can do it, why can't you?

~~~
Cushman
So much about this doesn't make sense to me. What features does Github offer
that make you want to use it over, good example, BitBucket? Why do you feel
you deserve those features for free? Why in particular do you feel you deserve
to use those features for free to do your own paying work? Come to think of
it, what kind of freelancing are you doing where $7/mo is a notable expense?

Really, help me, I want to understand— but you sound like a crazy person.

~~~
sergiotapia
I have about 50 repositories. It would cost me a lot per month to host it on
Github. Why do I want to use Github? Because I'm transitioning from C# (MVC3)
work to Ruby on Rails work.

Heroku only integrates well with Github (for some stupid reason) and I would
prefer to host it on Github for my comfort.

I'm located in Bolivia. I do not charge 4000$ per project. My cost of living
is lower, hence, my rates are lower than most first world country programmers.
There's your reason why I can't afford Github's ridiculous prices.

~~~
scott_s
Please consider that in first-world countries, $7 a month is quite reasonable.
Pricing something so that it's affordable to everyone, everywhere, is a hard
problem. Also consider that they have to pay US-based developers and services
to keep it all running, so they're going to have to charge US prices.

~~~
Encosia
I think his point _is_ that $7/month is reasonable. What's hard to understand
is why you could privately host a project the size of jQuery or Rails for
$7/month, but his 50 projects that are orders of magnitude smaller and less
active would cost much more.

